# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  high blood pressure possibly from anavar!

## bass

as many of you know i started anavar with my TRT protocol at 50 mgs ed about two weeks ago or so, my BP is 160/80 now. should i cut the dose to 25 mgs ed or should i stop for a week then continue! any thoughts?

----------


## APIs

> as many of you know i started anavar with my TRT protocol at 50 mgs ed about two weeks ago or so, my BP is 160/80 now. should i cut the dose to 25 mgs ed or should i stop for a week then continue! any thoughts?


What was it before? Is this all of a sudden? Every once in awhile, my Doctor has me take it 3 times a day in morning, lunch and night to see where the numbers are. Write the numbers down for three days & make a log to see where you're at generally then make a decision...

----------


## kelkel

Var is known to do this. Do you have a family history of high BP? High cholesterol? A lot of var sides can be dose dependent. I'd bet that dropping your dose will also bring you back down to a respectable level. Somewhere in this steroid world of ours dosages have risen dramatically ah-la the more is better philosophy. You don't need 50mg a day Bass for guys like us to have good results. It's also only active for about 8-12 hrs so split your dosage too. Cut it back to 25 and you will still make progress and I'd bet your BP will scale back also.

----------


## Mario L

I agree. I find my bp readings high and normal sometimes. Are those bp machines at walmart near the pharmacy accurate?

----------


## zaggahamma

thats a scary first number

that makes me wonder one thing...say if it IS the var.....and we run it for 6 weeks or whatever...what is the harm of having bp that high for that long?

i'm not saying do it bass...i'm hypothetically wondering well ok its high but if its normal all the rest of the year...is it ok for that duration or can we do damage in a short time?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

As Kel mentioned-var is known for this. It increases RBC. Many do but eq anadrol and var are known for this. As was also mentioned cut back the dose. All in all I think kelkel nailed it.

----------


## bass

thanks for the replies guys, it started yesterday noticed a slight headache and heart pumping harder than normal! i will cut back and see how it goes if it doesn't come down i may stop it! i am taking baby aspirin every night and been taking two Advil a day, nor sure if that has any effect! also been eating salty food the last 3 days, so I'll cut down on salt as well. also my son has a sore throat and i may be carrying the germs, was getting flue like symptoms few days ago! i always had my upper number higher than normal. usually 135/65

----------


## Times Roman

Var will do this. I take BP meds when using Var. It's nice to see that when I come off, my BP drops nicely the first couple of weeks. Last time was something like 115/75 with a resting PR of high 50's. When on Var, i can go as high as 150+/90. Another reason Var should only be taken short term.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Var will do this. * I take BP meds when using Var.* It's nice to see that when I come off, my BP drops nicely the first couple of weeks. Last time was something like 115/75 with a resting PR of high 50's. When on Var, i can go as high as 150+/90. Another reason Var should only be taken short term.


i guess that kinda answered my question

----------


## APIs

> thanks for the replies guys, it started yesterday noticed a slight headache and heart pumping harder than normal! i will cut back and see how it goes if it doesn't come down i may stop it! i am taking baby aspirin every night and been taking two Advil a day, nor sure if that has any effect! also been eating salty food the last 3 days, so I'll cut down on salt as well. also my son has a sore throat and i may be carrying the germs, was getting flue like symptoms few days ago! i always had my upper number higher than normal. usually 135/65


NSAIDs like Advil & Aspirin can raise BP also...

----------


## bowers32

Have been on Var (awesome) and yes it did raise my BP.. but it went back down after I ended the cycle

----------


## bass

my readings this morning were 144/83, still high! so i called my doc asking if he could prescribe some BP meds, he wants to see me first. i weigh about 209 and my BF% slightly lower according to the monitor! i hope i don't have to stop var because its working so well in terms of strength fat burning and adding muscle!

----------


## bass

another thing i like to mention, i been drinking allot of coffee and tea. i just read that caffeine stiffens your veins and keeps them from expanding thus restricts blood flow!

----------


## zaggahamma

> my readings this morning were 144/83, still high! so i called my doc asking if he could prescribe some BP meds, he wants to see me first. i weigh about 209 and *my BF% slightly lower* according to the monitor! i hope i don't have to stop var because its working so well in terms of strength fat burning and adding muscle!


slightly lower than what?

----------


## zaggahamma

> another thing i like to mention, i been drinking allot of coffee and tea. i just read that caffeine stiffens your veins and keeps them from expanding thus restricts blood flow!


coffee and tea will kill you

----------


## bass

> slightly lower than what?


from the 18% range to the 17% range

----------


## kelkel

You backed your doctor into a corner. Of course he wants to see you. You obligated him at that time now he's protecting himself. cut back your dose and give it a little time. Don't read into it too much. You'll be fine buddy!

----------


## DrHealth

You can naturally lower your blood pressure while on sauce. Organic oatmeal, a little hemp oil mixed with agave every morning my friend. Don't go to the docs and ask for more chemicals that puts extra stress on the liver and other organs. Also Vanadyl Sulfate, L-Arginine along with Ameal BP peptide does wonders. Try to do it as "Natural" as possible... Intelligent Bodybuilding beats health issues any day of the week.

----------


## Vettester

Bass, yes, like the others have said, it is common to see an increase with BP while on Anavar . Since you're going to the doctor anyway, see if you can't get a ALT and AST lab drawn and check your enzymes. Your liver might be under some stress with the Anavar. I reccomend adding some UDCA whenever taking Anavar, which works great for helping the liver.

----------


## zaggahamma

really sounds like anavar isnt so mild after all...i'll stick with deca anyday

----------


## bass

thanks again guys, the problem is i am having major headaches, and muscles cramp up easily, so for now i've stopped var until things get back to normal then resume at 1/2 the dose. 

JP, to be honest the only thing i experienced from deca is some joint pain relief, but var is transforming my body to a higher level, hard as a rock, solid gains, fat loss, etc...

----------


## Times Roman

yes, muscle cramps on var. haven't had the headaches though

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks again guys, the problem is i am having major headaches, and muscles cramp up easily, so for now i've stopped var until things get back to normal then resume at 1/2 the dose. 
> 
> JP, to be honest the only thing i experienced from deca is some joint pain relief, but var is transforming my body to a higher level, hard as a rock, solid gains, fat loss, etc...


i hear you bro....i guess if your saying everything was the same when you ran both separately and you choose var i'll have to take your word and have to assume that it works better for you minus the sides....
i had the gains and the fat loss and the joint relief with the deca without any sides

----------


## bass

update:

still going to see my doctor next week, but my BP is back to normal 125/73, did it few times to make sure! today is my second day not taking var, if tomorrow my readings are still normal i'll will resume var but at half dose as Kel suggested! i'll keep you posted!

----------


## subnet

please keep us updated Bass - definitely don't want to screw around with too high of BP for too long. I'm not sure you mentioned it, but did you take 50mg once per day or split the dose twice over the day? Wondering if splitting it into twice at 25mg would do anything different to the BP?

----------


## SUPERMAN5039

I had one episode of high BP and I wasn't on var. I was on PCT of just test e as I'm on TRT. I love var (oxandrolone) it has made me thick and my strentgh just keeps increasing. I've never had any sides from it either. I cycle var every other cycle. I just came off it, in Aug, and I was running 50 mgs a day for 12 weeks alongwith some test c and deca . And since I"ve been cruising inbetween cycles my strength has increased and I think it's cuz of the var. I'm starting a new cycle but my source didn't have any fresh var in stock so I'll save it for next year. I have used liquid and pill var and never had any BP or any issues at all from it. I did read that it can cause an increase in BP but I never saw it. I'd cycle var every cycle if I could get it.

----------


## bass

> please keep us updated Bass - definitely don't want to screw around with too high of BP for too long. I'm not sure you mentioned it, but did you take 50mg once per day or split the dose twice over the day? Wondering if splitting it into twice at 25mg would do anything different to the BP?


yes i split it into two doses per day. its a trochees so i put it under my tongue and let it melt slowly. trying to bypass my liver as much as possible, let it absorb under the tongue and straight into the blood stream...

----------


## bass

> I had one episode of high BP and I wasn't on var. I was on PCT of just test e as I'm on TRT. I love var (oxandrolone) it has made me thick and my strentgh just keeps increasing. I've never had any sides from it either. I cycle var every other cycle. I just came off it, in Aug, and I was running 50 mgs a day for 12 weeks alongwith some test c and deca. And since I"ve been cruising inbetween cycles my strength has increased and I think it's cuz of the var. I'm starting a new cycle but my source didn't have any fresh var in stock so I'll save it for next year. I have used liquid and pill var and never had any BP or any issues at all from it. I did read that it can cause an increase in BP but I never saw it. I'd cycle var every cycle if I could get it.


you simply have a great liver. my liver is weak!

----------


## bass

> You can naturally lower your blood pressure while on sauce. Organic oatmeal, a little hemp oil mixed with agave every morning my friend. Don't go to the docs and ask for more chemicals that puts extra stress on the liver and other organs. Also Vanadyl Sulfate, L-Arginine along with Ameal BP peptide does wonders. Try to do it as "Natural" as possible... Intelligent Bodybuilding beats health issues any day of the week.


thanks Dr. Health! I'll look into it!

----------


## im83931

4 celery stalks a day has been shown to have a positive effect on bp. I have it and its hereditary, If I get above 15% I have to take bp meds. Var definitely raises my bp. 60mg is max for me.Anything more and it feels like I have a spike driven through the back of my head when I am lifting heavy. I also cut out caffeine and all energy drinks when on cycle.

Here is the compound in celery that helps.
Phthalide (3-n-butylphtalide [3nb] ) is a compound which helps to give celery its unique aroma and taste.
It works by relaxing smooth muscles in the vessel walls causing them to dilate and allow blood to flow more easily.

----------


## bass

well i love celery and have a bunch at home now, so I'll eat some. thanks for the tip!

----------


## ecdysone

I think the biggest problem with var, is that the more you take the better it works, but at the same time, the more side effects, especially high BP. The useful minimum is about 30 mg and the lucky guys (who are free of side effects) can push it up to 100 mg or so.

----------


## bass

my doc prescribed meds to lower my blood pressure without seeing him, so i may take it while on var if BP doesn't go down to normal!

----------


## ecdysone

> my doc prescribed med to lower my blood pressure without seeing him


I want your doc!

What did he prescribe?

----------


## SUPERMAN5039

> you simply have a great liver. my liver is weak!


all my years of alcohol abuse. LOL.

----------


## SUPERMAN5039

> Var is known to do this. Do you have a family history of high BP? High cholesterol? A lot of var sides can be dose dependent. I'd bet that dropping your dose will also bring you back down to a respectable level. Somewhere in this steroid world of ours dosages have risen dramatically ah-la the more is better philosophy. You don't need 50mg a day Bass for guys like us to have good results. It's also only active for about 8-12 hrs so split your dosage too. Cut it back to 25 and you will still make progress and I'd bet your BP will scale back also.


When I first took var i started at 50 mgs every other day but that was in liquid form. Tasted nasty too. I'd mix it with my protien shake.. LOL..

----------


## bass

> I want your doc!
> 
> What did he prescribe?


Lisinopril 20mg generic equivalent for Zestril 20mg. i am thinking of splitting the dose since this could make me drowsy! but again i will only start it if i can't lower BP naturally.

just checked my BP and its 125/73, this is my second day not taking var. i think i;ll resume tomorrow at 25 mgs ed!

----------


## ecdysone

Lisinopril is basically the "generic" BP med. Usually works, but is not without it's own set of side effects. Years ago when I took it, I found that after vigorous exercise my BP would fall extremely low (like 90/45) and I would lose all energy.

I think your idea to titrate the var dose is the way to go. I also remember reading something about HIV patients showing good effect on iirc, 20 mg/day, but you generally need alot more to make it worthwhile.

----------


## bass

happy to report that my BP is back to normal, but still feeling the damn headaches and little lightheaded! i did some research and found that dark chocolate has great benefits when it comes to lowering BP, improve cholesterol, and increased insulin sensitivity. so i bought unsweetened chocolate powder and will try it! here is a report if you are interested,

Harvard Study: Dark Chocolate Can Help Lower Your Blood Pressure

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Me thinks you just want an excuse to eat chocolate. Now go find a study to support coffee with chocolate and I'll join you.

----------


## kelkel

^^count me in
 :Tear:

----------


## bass

> Me thinks you just want an excuse to eat chocolate. Now go find a study to support coffee with chocolate and I'll join you.


LOL! believe it or not this chocolate has only 10 cals per one table spoon! its great with some milk with no sugar! just measured my BP and its 123/71! few days ago was 177/95! not saying one serving of chocolate did wonders, but so far i think i'm on the right track!

----------


## zaggahamma

dark chocolate/coffee benefits are old news

i chose the darkest chocolate that still tastes good

----------


## jamotech

Hopefully it stays normal on 25mgs a day, I guess you'll know for sure in a week or two...good luck!

----------


## bass

> Hopefully it stays normal on 25mgs a day, I guess you'll know for sure in a week or two...good luck!


thanks, actually i want to go back to 50 but not right away, only if my BP stays in the normal range. I'll keep you guys posted!

----------


## flatscat

you still got my addy?  :2jk:

----------


## kelkel

Nice new pic Bass! Is that your HCG I see on the kitchen counter?

----------


## bass

> Nice new pic Bass! Is that your HCG I see on the kitchen counter?


thanks Kel! LOL, no thats a soap bottle! funny you mentioned hCG , i forgot to put it back in the refrigerator this morning. i need take something for memory, damn.

----------


## bass

managed to get my BP down to bellow normal naturally, so i am back on 50mgs var ed! i just love anavar ! JPK, you got to try it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> managed to get my BP down to bellow normal naturally, so i am back on 50mgs var ed! i just love anavar! JPK, you got to try it!


i acutally did but only a small bottle and early on in my trt BEFORE dialing in....i know...practice what we preach right?

hopefully it wont give you anymore sides we know you'll be watchin for em!!!!!!!!!!

glad your snowballin forward with your goals bro...its a good feeling

----------


## BigBadWolf

Damn bass them arms bout to blow!!

----------

